# I can't take it anymore - what the F does "woody" mean?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I know most guitar terms, but I thought woody would go away and it's not. Now I need to know. Is it a new term?

I can't even begin to guess - I doubt it's the sound of blood rushing into your pick-ups.

If anyone has any other confusing guitar terms that need defining, feel free to ask here.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Woody=pecker


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

All that I can say is that I had a work acquaintance who's name was Woody and the standing joke was that when his father bragged about his son, we were sure he described his affection as 'having a little Woody'.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I hear this a ton with absolutely no definition. I have no idea what a woody tone is .. Because sound is always subject to different interpretation , I always find tone/sounds hard to describe. My go to terms are "way too ice picky" haha! And muted and muffled...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I use the word whenever I play in front of someone. I ask "wood-eeya think of that? The answer I get back is "I wood think more of it if you wood practice more."


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

1939-1950 Plymouth family wagon with wood panels. AKA: Woody. 

Drop a nice 360 with headman headers, and that could sound nice. Maybe the mean the guitar sounds like a hot rod 

Thats the the only thing that I go to when hearing the term Woody. 
Pother than the crude sexual double entendre


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Never heard the term before but a woody tone could be a stiff one that really drives for a while and then peters out. Probably needs a little blue fx pedal then it's wham-bam thanky mam come back in a while. 
One that gets me is, 'smooth as butter'. Sounds sorta drippy and greasy to me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Someone here HAS to know what it means when describing a guitar's tone!!!*


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Woody = 

[video=youtube;HRa329sPn-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRa329sPn-k[/video]


adcandour said:


> *Someone here HAS to know what it means when describing a guitar's tone!!!*


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> 1939-1950 Plymouth family wagon with wood panels. AKA: Woody.
> 
> Drop a nice 360 with headman headers, and that could sound nice. Maybe the mean the guitar sounds like a hot rod
> 
> ...


318 done to the wood is a better combination. Then throw a surf board and Annette and the Beach Boys in it. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/surfboard-woody-4242_zpswfbtw8kd.jpg
Annette and the Beach Boys were busy in the dunes. 360 is more for the Tradesman van.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

oh .. you're looking for a musical connection. anyhoo ..

[video=youtube;wCkTRuP0ICI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkTRuP0ICI[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Tough to describe. I try to stick with the following classification:

1. That Sounds awesome
2. That doesn't sound awesome
3. That sounds shitty

Very and concise.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;rzLjb0_v-CM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzLjb0_v-CM[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Another possibility is when you are playing at a gig and your wife and her friend are there and your wife's friend asks "Woody play, Lay Down Sally?"


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Another possibility is when you are playing at a gig and your wife and her friend are there and your wife's friend asks "Woody play, Lay Down Sally?"


... but her friend has a wooden eye prosthesis and you say,"Would I? Sure!" and then her friend punches you and says,"Don't call me Wood-eye!!!".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

when somebody says "woody" tone, I think blues, not a lot of treble, no cutting edge for sure. Like BB King.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> ... but her friend has a wooden eye prosthesis and you say,"Would I? Sure!" and then her friend punches you and says,"Don't call me Wood-eye!!!".


That was a great joke in 1972...had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

This is a Woody-sounding guitar.


It reminds me of my old guitar.








Shame about all the fret Buzz.

*rimshot, dramatic bow*


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I know most guitar terms, but I thought woody would go away and it's not. Now I need to know. Is it a new term?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess - I doubt it's the sound of blood rushing into your pick-ups.
> 
> If anyone has any other confusing guitar terms that need defining, feel free to ask here.


Alex, could you please use that term in a sentence?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> That was a great joke in 1972...had me rolling on the floor.


Actually, I'm sure I remember that joke being funny when I was in grade 2 or so. The fact that I remember it and have the gall to tell it here speaks volumes about my sense of humour.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Actually, I'm sure I remember that joke being funny when I was in grade 2 or so. The fact that I remember it and have the gall to tell it here speaks volumes about my sense of humour.


Let's make sure were never in the same room together (for the sake of others)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



bluzfish said:


> Actually, I'm sure I remember that joke being funny when I was in grade 2 or so. The fact that I remember it and have the gall to tell it here speaks volumes about my sense of humour.


You're old.

- - - Updated - - -



ed2000 said:


> Let's make sure were never in the same room together (for the sake of others)


You're old too.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Electraglide said:


> You're old.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Oh yeah?!? YOUR old!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



bluzfish said:


> Oh yeah?!? YOUR old!
> 
> View attachment 12567


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...4385530_crazy_old_man_xlarge_zpsq8pl4er0.jpeg
Yeah, I know that and the gov't pays me nicely to be that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard of this reference, usually pertaining to the neck pickup and a humbucker at that, I believe.
As mentioned already, it comes without explanation, just "woody".

So, not much help.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> when somebody says "woody" tone, I think blues, not a lot of treble, no cutting edge for sure. Like BB King.


Nice - thanks Dave. I knew I'd eventually find a gem in the sea of dick jokes.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Too me it means that it has a good low-mid tone with clear highs... thick while still being articulate. Not gratuitously "bassy" though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

See video I posted.. woody sound 



dradlin said:


> Too me it means that it has a good low-mid tone with clear highs... thick while still being articulate. Not gratuitously "bassy" though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I always understood it as throaty...yet clear...you hear it used with cabs too...that, I can't explain...but woody pickups...you hear it more in LP style guitars...so like I said...throaty, middy..bluesy

wood I ever use the term...knot in my pine


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



bluzfish said:


> Oh yeah?!? YOUR old!
> 
> View attachment 12567


I prefer the term 'vintage', thank you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> See video I posted.. woody sound


I'll give it another listen. Sorry - I thought you were joking 'cause the band was woody and the tune was woody.

On a side, it would have been super cool to see Dan Fielding on bass, haha.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not sure that woody can be heard in a video or audio clip. The only time I can rightfully say I have heard a woody tone is when my buddy plugged his '52 Telly reissue into a '57 Fender Twin reissue. There is a quality there that is seductive that I have never heard before in my life and have never heard again. I am sure it has a complicated interaction of the guitar, amp and room. I know that explains nothing, but if you ever hear it, it will jump at you and you will draw the connection.

I liken the experience to playing an old Marshall through a half stack for the first time. You will never be able to explain the experience without doing it yourself. There is something there that words don't describe. It elicits emotional responses in the body that words don't.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I noticed that after I posted 



adcandour said:


> I'll give it another listen. Sorry - I thought you were joking 'cause the band was woody and the tune was woody.
> 
> On a side, it would have been super cool to see Dan Fielding on bass, haha.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Tough to describe. I try to stick with the following classification:
> 
> 1. That Sounds awesome
> 2. That doesn't sound awesome
> ...


Forgot to add the "That sounds great!" to "That sound grates!" Scale.
Woody? Is it in an advertisement or a review? If so, ask them, then tell us, then tell them to go quietly into the forest to "commune" with their "woody tree buddy's"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



ed2000 said:


> I prefer the term 'vintage', thank you.


How much relicing have you got? I can't imagine all of you old guys are Closet Classics now.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Ok, I'll put a target on my ass:

I've used "woody" to describe a warm, throaty/breathy tone quality, especially in the bottom end. A tone that I'd *imagine* would be crisper and more sterile if the same pups were put into a guitar made of aluminum or plastic.

Do I have any authority for it? No, adcandour's right, it means nothing unless it imparts something to the person who hears it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



ed2000 said:


> I prefer the term 'vintage', thank you.


Old covers it. Vintage has too many interpretations. Plus, when your wife is upset with you (possibly for looking at younger women) does she call you a dirty vintage fart?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



boyscout said:


> Ok, I'll put a target on my ass:
> 
> I've used "woody" to describe a warm, throaty/breathy tone quality, especially in the bottom end. A tone that I'd *imagine* would be crisper and more sterile if the same pups were put into a guitar made of aluminum or plastic.
> 
> Do I have any authority for it? No, adcandour's right, it means nothing unless it imparts something to the person who hears it.


I'll leave your ass alone....leave that for others. Anyway, on a serious (sort of) side, from what others have said, it sounds like 'woody' might be an accoustic like term. That brought me this kind of sound.
[video=youtube;QjkvzBRtQcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjkvzBRtQcI[/video]
then of course there's this also
[video=youtube;GW0M2zEx-7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0M2zEx-7g[/video]
This might cover both kind of terms.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I think trying to describe tone is like trying to describe colour. You don't really know it until you see it. Not to mention that we all see the same colour quite differently. I've known people who describe pure red as orange and those who describe an audible buzz as a hum. It's all pretty subjective.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



bluzfish said:


> I think trying to describe tone is like trying to describe colour. You don't really know it until you see it. Not to mention that we all see the same colour quite differently. I've known people who describe pure red as orange and those who describe an audible buzz as a hum. It's all pretty subjective.


Got to find the guy who first coined the term in relationship to guitars and give him a prize.....or kick his ass. 
[video=youtube;qLvGnro4Cgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLvGnro4Cgw[/video]


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I think that it's just an adjective that people use when they don't know what they're talking about. They tend to stick to terms that can be applied in several situations to avoid conflicting stories and confusion. Woody can also be used to describe wine, cigars, some foods and the contents of ones PJs in the morning!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Electraglide said:


> Old covers it. Vintage has too many interpretations. Plus, when your wife is upset with you (possibly for looking at younger women) does she call you a dirty vintage fart?


Then, more correctly, the term to describe me would be 'players grade' - not something worthy of display, of little value in a trade or factory rebuilt with used parts with no implied guarantees.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I think that it's just an adjective that people use when they don't know what they're talking about. They tend to stick to terms that can be applied in several situations to avoid conflicting stories and confusion. Woody can also be used to describe wine, cigars, some foods and the contents of ones PJs in the morning!


Your last example could also be age related. Depends. Could also be used to describe a playing style. "How does the new guitarist sound?" "Sounds like he's playing with a bunch of sticks, you know, woody.".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



ed2000 said:


> Then, more correctly, the term to describe me would be 'players grade' - not something worthy of display, of little value in a trade or factory rebuilt with used parts with no implied guarantees.


'Players Grade' Fun to have and play around with, you don't really worry about the way it looks as to how it plays and sounds, you can experiment a bit and if something goes wrong you have no worries fixing it or getting rid of it and getting another one but usually is something you grow comfortable with and keep around for a long while.....hopefully.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Monty Python describes "woody" very well. Woody is much better than "tinny".

[video=youtube;T70-HTlKRXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T70-HTlKRXo[/video]


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Perhaps they mean something different when they apply the term "woody" directly to guitar. But I've heard the term "woody" to describe various recordings. In my experience it's been used to describe a sonic feeling that we've also coined with the terms "boxy" or "hollow" - to describe a sound source with an abundance of low-mid frequencies. For example, if someone said they need a recording to sound less woody/boxy/hollow, I'd go and EQ out somewhere between 250 and 500 Hz (probably).


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Woody: The sound you hear when your wife slaps you up the side of your head when you fart at the dinner table. Definitely WOODY.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does 'woody' mean?*

the stuff that pops up on google ..


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

It's always struck me as an odd description. When I hear woody, after I finish thinking about dick jokes. I think solo tone on Make it wit chu. Squawky ?

[video=youtube_share;0wTxqHbJOzg]http://youtu.be/0wTxqHbJOzg[/video]

anything being described as butter is way worse to me. I hate that word.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I was always confused about this term as well. When I was shopping around for a LP in January i tried a heritage LP with Lollar imperials, tone was was very open and woody. Made complete sense to me at that point. You'll know it when you hear it. Or not. Who knows. 

Kinda like that stupid dress all over the news, to me it looked blue and gold but I can see how people would get white and gold. I just dont see black and blue like some did.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Plays like butter and sustains for days...

Ever get butter on your fingers - very annoying if you need to pick something up.

Sustains for days - wouldn't that get annoying if you try to put the guitar into it's case and that one note just won't stop. Kinda makes you want to take an axe to it!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I got the cure for all your woody diseases,

You have all played Hockey when young so you
must know that when you've made a slap Shot and your 
your H stick has suffered from abuse, it is not tight anymore 
and has a hallow sound to it like if there was a crack inside ,
well that is What a woody tone is , Pure Old Abused Wood Tone !!

Here's are good examples of woody tone with natural out of phase sound,


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EA0LtElaUIo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kfI8H-XOg


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Louis said:


> I got the cure for all your woody diseases,
> 
> You have all played Hockey when young so you
> must know that when you've made a slap Shot and your
> ...


Never played hockey. Never had any interest in it, just motorcycles and girls.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The clips really helped (louis and shoretyus'). Words just don't compare.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I forgot about Peter Green.... 


adcandour said:


> The clips really helped (louis and shoretyus'). Words just don't compare.


[video=youtube;q9vMqep1lC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9vMqep1lC0[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think of a hollowbody tone as woody. Odd, because they have less wood.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Asparagus tends to be woody at the ends and there is a technique to trimming.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think of a hollowbody tone as woody. Odd, because they have less wood.


That where things get confusing. I hear hollowbodies as having an inherent quality specific to hollow bodies that isn't 'woody' (as defined by the videos). However, I have certainly heard hollow bodies with these Woody tones.

Hollowbodies have a certain "honkiness" to them that I associate to them.

What do I mean when I say that guitar sounds "honky"? Opposite the sound a George Jefferson makes...(which I think is irate bluesy).


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Electraglide said:


> <snip> it sounds like 'woody' might be an accoustic like term. <snip>


Exactly right, at least in my head. Exactly.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think of a hollowbody tone as woody. Odd, because they have less wood.


Again in MY head, not quite, since the one's I've played (not many, but including the Lifeson 355 I own) don't have as much warmth as I'm thinking when I think "woody". Close though.

It's all subjective, of course. Surprising that nobody has used the term "corksniffer" yet. Chitmo missed an opportunity to put a zing in his sneer.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

There's no way for me to write this without sounding like a pretentious dick, but I always thought of "woody" as when an electric has a richness to it that reminds you of the tone of an acoustic guitar. And honky is an upper mids thing. When it pushes the same frequencies as an old bike horn.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When you have a busted guitar and see all the splinters, you say, with tears streaming down your face, "woodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee what happend to you"?!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> There's no way for me to write this without sounding like a pretentious dick, but I always thought of "woody" as when an electric has a richness to it that reminds you of the tone of an acoustic guitar. And honky is an upper mids thing. When it pushes the same frequencies as an old bike horn.


From one pretentious dick to another, exactly right IMO too. Except that I wouldn't intimate apology for having this - or any - opinion. Someone will ALWAYS be around places like this to sneer at others' opinions because doing so is what gives THEM a woody. A small one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LowWatt said:


> There's no way for me to write this without sounding like a pretentious dick, but I always thought of "woody" as when an electric has a richness to it that reminds you of the tone of an acoustic guitar. And honky is an upper mids thing. When it pushes the same frequencies as an old bike horn.


So, if there was a constant concerning acoustics 'tone', that is the Woody sound? 

that wasn't a dickish post, btw. Unless I'm a corksniffer and don't know it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a thread about "what sounds woody" over at the diystompbox forum probably 5 years ago, where we hashed it out, with no great consensus at the end. In the meantime, Monty Python has their own definition.
[video=youtube;-gwXJsWHupg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gwXJsWHupg[/video]


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't know why exactly but I always think of Peter Green when I hear the term "woody" regarding tone. For some unknown reason, which is entirely inexplicable, I believe I can "hear" the sound that the guitar's wood imparts into the overall mix. Irrational I'm sure but, for whatever reason, that's what I actually believe I'm hearing :sSig_Idontgetit:


[video=youtube;pGBgfbbCALc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGBgfbbCALc[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Guitar aficionados have nothing on wine drinkers...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tell me someone has posted the wangcaster by now.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

adcandour said:


> So, if there was a constant concerning acoustics 'tone', that is the Woody sound?
> 
> that wasn't a dickish post, btw. Unless I'm a corksniffer and don't know it.


Thanks, I'm always defensive with going too deep into analysis publicly with guitar even though in my head I'm doing it all the time. 

The acoustic "constant" is kind of it. All acoustics sound different based on woods, design, strings, the player, etc…, but woody is when that pure acoustic quality that they all would share comes through. 

I don't think it's a coincidence that the guitars I've most noticed it in were the ones that vibrated against me more like an acoustic when I played. I've played some guitars that didn't seem to vibrate much at all that sounded great, but none of them sounded what I would think of as woody.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

here ya go Budda


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;MqAHzB21R6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqAHzB21R6c[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now these guys are woody.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



adcandour said:


> The clips really helped (louis and shoretyus'). Words just don't compare.


Thanks !........ Glad I helped !!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

2 Am DLX strats, one in poly, other one a stain.
Are we on a poly vs nitro "woody" vibe?
I love the fact that the strats with the nitro worn off are the converted ones.
Let the plank breathe! Resonate! Be "woody"!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Moosehead said:


> ... You'll know it when you hear it. Or not. Who knows.


It makes sense that you should hear a few similar guitars so you can understand the difference between "woody" and, uh, not woody, I guess. Come on down and play a bunch of guitars - some of these are "woody", some are not, and all are fabulous.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Hammertone said:


> It makes sense that you should hear a few similar guitars so you can understand the difference between "woody" and, uh, not woody, I guess. Come on down and play a bunch of guitars - some of these are "woody", some are not, and all are fabulous.


To understand woody, I'd have to try them out at home. To fully understand woody, I'll have to keep two (one woody and one "not woody")

FYI, I just realized about 3 days ago (while routing through PMs) that you are/were the owner of that nice looking Yanuziello for sale a while back. I was in the shop gawking at it when you grabbed from lil' demons a while ago. Is that one woody or not woody?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



adcandour said:


> To understand woody, I'd have to try them out at home. To fully understand woody, I'll have to keep two (one woody and one "not woody")


That's a more costly approach than my original offer, but I'd be happy to accommodate you. Step right up!



adcandour said:


> FYI, I just realized about 3 days ago (while routing through PMs) that you are/were the owner of that nice looking Yanuziello for sale a while back. I was in the shop gawking at it when you grabbed from lil' demons a while ago. Is that one woody or not woody?


It's woody, alright. Feel free to buy it - it's still for sale.


The woodiest-sounding guitar I own is also available to you, but it does have an extra-wide neck:


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I might use that term when the strings are have gone dead..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Hammertone said:


> It makes sense that you should hear a few similar guitars so you can understand the difference between "woody" and, uh, not woody, I guess. Come on down and play a bunch of guitars - some of these are "woody", some are not, and all are fabulous.


This pic gives me wood!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*



Hammertone said:


> That's more costly approach than my original offer, but I'd be happy to accommodate you. Step right up!
> 
> It's woody, alright. Feel free to buy it - it's still for sale.
> 
> The woodiest-sounding guitar I own is also available to you, but it does have an extra-wide neck:


If I bought either one, 'woody' would sound a hell of a lot like "I want a divorce". I'm not sure it's meant to leave my ears ringing.

It looks like I'd only be able to pop by during the day at this point, and I don't want to put you out.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I think of Warren Haynes (with his 335), Paul Kossoff, Peter Green and early Eric Clapton for Woody tones.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I suppose you could also try this one while you're at it:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

Sorry for wasting your time guys. I should have just went straight to youtube:

[video=youtube;2FJaNVL1XRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FJaNVL1XRQ[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

No time wasted.... well little ... wellll it's colder than H##3 ..twas fun 



adcandour said:


> Sorry for wasting your time guys. I should have just went straight to youtube:
> 
> [video=youtube;2FJaNVL1XRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FJaNVL1XRQ[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I always thought 'woody' was the sound you got if your mids didn't haunt. Or was it maybe mids that haunt a little, but not alot. 

Just like Elmer sang, "a-haunting we will go, a-haunting we will go". And where was he? In the woods! Things that make you go: hmmmmmm.............


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: I can't take it anymore - what the F does &quot;woody&quot; mean?*

I stay away from using terms like this when describing a sound. I prefer using absolutes like high mids, treble, bass, 300hz etc.
Not that much left to interpretation.


----------

